# Perdomo Event 4/21 in the Milwaukee area



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Rob (RenoB) PM'ed me a few months ago telling me about a Perdomo tasting event happing in his area. I just found out, not that long ago, that I am for sure able to make it down. I just wanted to put up a formal invite to any of the BOTL/SOTL's in the area that might be interested in joining Rob and myself (perhaps some of the MoB crew)

The event is April 21 at:
Prime Cigar
18900 W. Bluemound Rd.
Brookfield, WI
Phone #: 262-754-5220

I think it goes from 1-5...but that does not meen we can't HERF for a few hours after that as well :ss 

If you think you could make it, feel free to put your names on the list.

Attending:
Bobb
RenoB


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

You know I'm there bro, lookin' forward to it!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds like ScottishSmoker and CigarNation are going to try to make it to the event as well!!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, I am planning on being there...as well as others from the shop here in Hudson...mainly to hassle the Perdomo Rep....


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I can maybe get there... not sure if anything is going on that day yet


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

King James said:


> I can maybe get there... not sure if anything is going on that day yet


What could be more important than meeting a few outta town brothers?!?!

And yeah, the Perdomo rep is worth hasseling


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

*Bump*
This weekend  

We should have a nice sized crew from MN/Eastern WI coming!! I can't wait.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

King James said:


> I can maybe get there... not sure if anything is going on that day yet


you know you will be there:tu me on the other hand


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Umm, Bobb...Hudson is in Western Wisconsin....


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Umm, Bobb...Hudson is in Western Wisconsin....


uhh...no it isn't. Just like Patrick Roy is a great baseball player!! 

:sl <---me


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Tomorrow baby!!!

I'll probably be showing up at Prime around 12:30.

See you guys there!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Bobb said:


> Tomorrow baby!!!
> 
> I'll probably be showing up at Prime around 12:30.
> 
> See you guys there!


I'm gonna be late. Like 5pm late


----------

